# VISTA - SFC /SCANNOW Errors



## doyleman (Mar 2, 2008)

I am very unhappy with Microsoft's attitude about the Vista OS.

My Vista OS crashes often with "Windows has encountered and error and needs to shut down". I have reinstalled the OS 2 times - still I have crashes (Office 2007 - Outlook, Word) after a clean install.

I have run the SFC on several new PCs on the store shelves (HP, Dell, Gateway, Sony - 32 & 64 bit OS - some with Vista Service pack1). All had the same error. Spent several hours with Microsoft tier 2 support - they blame the manufactures for corrupting their OS....

This is a Microsoft problem that they won't own.


C:\Windows\system32>sfc /scannow

Beginning system scan. This process will take some time.

Beginning verification phase of system scan.
Verification 99% complete.Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but wa
s unable to fix some of them.
Details are included in the CBS.Log windir\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. For example
C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

What logged events are found in the Event Recorder [appearing to be] associated with the crashes, if any?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

doyleman said:


> I am very unhappy with Microsoft's attitude about the Vista OS.
> 
> My Vista OS crashes often with "Windows has encountered and error and needs to shut down". I have reinstalled the OS 2 times - still I have crashes (Office 2007 - Outlook, Word) after a clean install.
> 
> ...


Hi. . .

Welcome to TSF.

Given that the Windows Module Installer Service (WMI) also writes to the CBS log, did you extract the "SR" entries created by the sfc.exe program to view recurring system file "fixes" in addition to habitual failures, if any exist of either?

Did you also perform the "SR" extraction on the "CBS.persist.log" file, assuming that it exists within your system, for additional dated information on the same system files?

From your post, I surmise that these logs show that the [some of the] attempted repairs made by sfc.exe of the noted system files failed. This tells me that the backup copies available within Vista, such as the mui files located in the "the store" in %windir%\system32\en-US\, may be corrupted or are being infected thus requiring continual repair. 

When I come across system file corruption and it is not repairable by sfc, I turn to the recovery DVD or HDD partition for a repair of the files or a reformat and reinstall of the OS.

Could there be an installed program that is the common denominator between the various PCs that you mention?

Finally, with all of the problems indicative of your post, Vista RC SP1 is the last thing that I would throw into the mix. Were any of these systems stable prior to the introduction of Vista RC SP1? Are the SP1 systems updated with Vista RC(2) SP1 - v6.0.6001.18000, the third beta version of SP1 available in less than two months?

Good Luck and Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## doyleman (Mar 2, 2008)

NOTE: This is the SFC /Scannow log (This system was restored to factory from the recovery partition). I have run this on other PCs that have Vista SP1 - same failure. 

I did not find "error" or "corrupt" in the log below - SFC reports corrupt files that could not be fixed. 

I find this very cryptic :4-dontkno


Also, the full log for just SFC is too long to post.

2008-03-03 06:45:13, Info CBS Loaded Servicing Stack v6.0.6001.18000 with Core: C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-servicingstack_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_095f6148c74a7a64\cbscore.dll
2008-03-03 06:45:13, Info CSI [email protected]/3/3:11:45:13.430 WcpInitialize (wcp.dll version 0.0.0.5) called (stack @0x65e68504 @0x67818439 @0x677f62a3 @0xe5213c @0xe51ebb @0xe51949)
2008-03-03 06:45:13, Info CSI [email protected]/3/3:11:45:13.442 WcpInitialize (wcp.dll version 0.0.0.5) called (stack @0x65e68504 @0x6784e615 @0x67830dec @0xe5213c @0xe51ebb @0xe51949)
2008-03-03 06:45:13, Info CSI [email protected]/3/3:11:45:13.443 WcpInitialize (wcp.dll version 0.0.0.5) called (stack @0x65e68504 @0x6ee21a0d @0x6ee21794 @0xe53397 @0xe529f6 @0xe51949)
2008-03-03 06:45:13, Info CBS NonStart: Checking to ensure startup processing was not required.
2008-03-03 06:45:13, Info CSI 00000004 IAdvancedInstallerAwareStore_ResolvePendingTransactions (call 1) (flags = 00000004, progress = NULL, phase = 0, pdwDisposition = @0x98f974
2008-03-03 06:45:13, Info CBS NonStart: Success, startup processing not required as expected.
2008-03-03 06:45:13, Info CSI 00000005 CSI Store 4009368 (0x003d2d98) initialized
2008-03-03 06:45:15, Info CSI 00000006 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x00000064) components
2008-03-03 06:45:15, Info CSI 00000007 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2008-03-03 06:45:18, Info CSI 00000008 Repair results created:
POQ 0 starts:
0: Move File: Source = [l:192{96}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\c018e00d247dc80165000000501dbc15._0000000000000000.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:104{52}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\_0000000000000000.cdf-ms"
1: Move File: Source = [l:162{81}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\00b5e00d247dc80166000000501dbc15.$$.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:74{37}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$.cdf-ms"
2: Move File: Source = [l:208{104}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\0079ea0d247dc80167000000501dbc15.$$_ehome_40103e2da1d121de.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:120{60}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_ehome_40103e2da1d121de.cdf-ms"
3: Move File: Source = [l:218{109}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\c0f3fa0d247dc80168000000501dbc15.program_files_ffd0cbfc813cc4f1.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:130{65}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\program_files_ffd0cbfc813cc4f1.cdf-ms"
4: Move File: Source = [l:244{122}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\0090fb0d247dc80169000000501dbc15.program_files_common_files_d7a65bb2f0e854e7.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:156{78}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\program_files_common_files_d7a65bb2f0e854e7.cdf-ms"
5: Move File: Source = [l:278{139}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\0001fe0d247dc8016a000000501dbc15.program_files_common_files_microsoft_shared_818c5a0e45020fba.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:190{95}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\program_files_common_files_microsoft_shared_818c5a0e45020fba.cdf-ms"
6: Move File: Source = [l:286{143}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\50c4fe0d247dc8016b000000501dbc15.program_files_common_files_microsoft_shared_ink_3c86e3db0b3b254c.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:198{99}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\program_files_common_files_microsoft_shared_ink_3c86e3db0b3b254c.cdf-ms"
7: Move File: Source = [l:292{146}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\a087ff0d247dc8016c000000501dbc15.program_files_common_files_microsoft_shared_ink_en_7a951cedcb9a5105.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:204{102}]"\
2008-03-03 06:45:18, Info CSI SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\program_files_common_files_microsoft_shared_ink_en_7a951cedcb9a5105.cdf-ms"

POQ 0 ends.
2008-03-03 06:45:18, Info CSI 00000009 [SR] Verify complete
2008-03-03 06:45:19, Info CSI 0000000a [SR] Verifying 100 (0x00000064) components
2008-03-03 06:45:19, Info CSI 0000000b [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2008-03-03 06:45:23, Info CSI 0000000c Repair results created:
POQ 1 starts:

POQ 1 ends.
2008-03-03 06:45:23, Info CSI 0000000d [SR] Verify complete
2008-03-03 06:45:23, Info CSI 0000000e [SR] Verifying 100 (0x00000064) components
2008-03-03 06:45:23, Info CSI 0000000f [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2008-03-03 06:45:25, Info CSI 00000010 Repair results created:
POQ 2 starts:

...

Log deleted here

...

POQ 44 ends.
2008-03-03 06:51:34, Info CSI 00000105 [SR] Verify complete
2008-03-03 06:51:34, Info CSI 00000106 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x00000064) components
2008-03-03 06:51:34, Info CSI 00000107 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2008-03-03 06:51:46, Info CSI 00000108 Ignoring duplicate ownership for directory [l:108{54}]"\??\C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Ink" in component Microsoft-Windows-TabletPC-Platform-COMRuntime, Version = 6.0.6000.16386, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_INTEL (0), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral

2008-03-03 06:51:48, Info CSI 00000109 Repair results created:
POQ 45 starts:
0: Move File: Source = [l:192{96}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\80be4cf4247dc801c2140000501dbc15._0000000000000000.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:104{52}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\_0000000000000000.cdf-ms"
1: Move File: Source = [l:218{109}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\c05a4df4247dc801c3140000501dbc15.program_files_ffd0cbfc813cc4f1.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:130{65}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\program_files_ffd0cbfc813cc4f1.cdf-ms"
2: Move File: Source = [l:250{125}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\00f74df4247dc801c4140000501dbc15.program_files_windows_journal_ada99bf7bc9c9733.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:162{81}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\program_files_windows_journal_ada99bf7bc9c9733.cdf-ms"
3: Move File: Source = [l:334{167}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\502b51f4247dc801c5140000501dbc15.programdata_microsoft_windows_start_menu_programs_accessories_tablet_pc_0ed3cc98382d9d9a.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:246{123}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\programdata_microsoft_windows_start_menu_programs_accessories_tablet_pc_0ed3cc98382d9d9a.cdf-ms"
4: Move File: Source = [l:310{155}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\d0b659f4247dc801c6140000501dbc15.programdata_microsoft_windows_start_menu_programs_tablet_pc_55463303c7fe1328.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:222{111}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\programdata_microsoft_windows_start_menu_programs_tablet_pc_55463303c7fe1328.cdf-ms"
5: Set File Information: File = [l:156{78}]"\??\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Tablet PC", Attributes = 00000080
6: Move File: Source = [l:162{81}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\c091acf4247dc801c7140000501dbc15.$$.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:74{37}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$.cdf-ms"
7: Move File: Source = [l:226{113}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\0063b9f4247dc801c8140000501dbc15.$$_help_tablet_pc_b55f3bd4940b8498.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:138{69}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$
2008-03-03 06:51:48, Info CSI _help_tablet_pc_b55f3bd4940b8498.cdf-ms"
8: Move File: Source = [l:238{119}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\4070bcf4247dc801c9140000501dbc15.$$_help_tablet_pc_en-us_8cf0be91a1941bee.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:150{75}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_help_tablet_pc_en-us_8cf0be91a1941bee.cdf-ms"
9: Move File: Source = [l:244{122}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\e0caeef4247dc801ca140000501dbc15.program_files_common_files_d7a65bb2f0e854e7.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:156{78}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\program_files_common_files_d7a65bb2f0e854e7.cdf-ms"
10: Move File: Source = [l:278{139}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\2067eff4247dc801cb140000501dbc15.program_files_common_files_microsoft_shared_818c5a0e45020fba.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:190{95}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\program_files_common_files_microsoft_shared_818c5a0e45020fba.cdf-ms"
11: Move File: Source = [l:286{143}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\1004f9f4247dc801cc140000501dbc15.program_files_common_files_microsoft_shared_ink_3c86e3db0b3b254c.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:198{99}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\program_files_common_files_microsoft_shared_ink_3c86e3db0b3b254c.cdf-ms"
12: Move File: Source = [l:314{157}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\3038a4f5247dc801cd140000501dbc15.program_files_common_files_microsoft_shared_ink_fsdefinitions_92b215ec670a7f35.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:226{113}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\program_files_common_files_microsoft_shared_ink_fsdefinitions_92b215ec670a7f35.cdf-ms"
13: Move File: Source = [l:330{165}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\806ca7f5247dc801ce140000501dbc15.program_files_common_files_microsoft_shared_ink_fsdefinitions_numbers_4ea57ed36511f733.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:242{121}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\program_files_common_files_microsoft_shared_ink_fsdefinitions_numbers_4ea57ed36511f733.cdf-ms"
14: Move File: Source = [l:328{164}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\80dda9f5247dc801cf140000501dbc15.program_files_common_files_mi
2008-03-03 06:51:48, Info CSI crosoft_shared_ink_fsdefinitions_keypad_bb29f287c24d4a93.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:240{120}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\program_files_common_files_microsoft_shared_ink_fsdefinitions_keypad_bb29f287c24d4a93.cdf-ms"
15: Move File: Source = [l:330{165}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\7098aef5247dc801d0140000501dbc15.program_files_common_files_microsoft_shared_ink_fsdefinitions_symbols_4eaf815d64e8ecbc.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:242{121}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\program_files_common_files_microsoft_shared_ink_fsdefinitions_symbols_4eaf815d64e8ecbc.cdf-ms"
16: Move File: Source = [l:328{164}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\6053b3f5247dc801d1140000501dbc15.program_files_common_files_microsoft_shared_ink_fsdefinitions_auxpad_bb15ebb5c2b76782.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:240{120}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\program_files_common_files_microsoft_shared_ink_fsdefinitions_auxpad_bb15ebb5c2b76782.cdf-ms"
17: Move File: Source = [l:324{162}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\00dab4f5247dc801d2140000501dbc15.program_files_common_files_microsoft_shared_ink_fsdefinitions_main_992db4c6307e339e.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:236{118}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\program_files_common_files_microsoft_shared_ink_fsdefinitions_main_992db4c6307e339e.cdf-ms"
18: Move File: Source = [l:322{161}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\4076b5f5247dc801d3140000501dbc15.program_files_common_files_microsoft_shared_ink_fsdefinitions_web_310c2550dac9ac6b.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:234{117}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\program_files_common_files_microsoft_shared_ink_fsdefinitions_web_310c2550dac9ac6b.cdf-ms"
19: Move File: Source = [l:204{102}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\f0e0d6f5247dc801d4140000501dbc15.$$_inf_3f581daba4c8c835.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:116{58}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_inf_3f581daba4c8c835.cdf-ms"
20: Move File: Source = [l:228{114}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\307dd7f5247dc801d5140000501dbc15.$$_inf_termservice_f0fb244350031192.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:
2008-03-03 06:51:48, Info CSI 140{70}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_inf_termservice_f0fb244350031192.cdf-ms"
21: Move File: Source = [l:238{119}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\8040d8f5247dc801d6140000501dbc15.$$_inf_termservice_0000_f96d5ce56bc76fc8.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:150{75}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_inf_termservice_0000_f96d5ce56bc76fc8.cdf-ms"
22: Move File: Source = [l:220{110}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\20b905f6247dc801d7140000501dbc15.$$_inf_tapisrv_20c65cafb424239c.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:132{66}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_inf_tapisrv_20c65cafb424239c.cdf-ms"
23: Move File: Source = [l:230{115}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\a06209f6247dc801d8140000501dbc15.$$_inf_tapisrv_0000_2e9995ea1b86323e.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:142{71}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_inf_tapisrv_0000_2e9995ea1b86323e.cdf-ms"
24: Move File: Source = [l:230{115}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\70751cf6247dc801d9140000501dbc15.$$_inf_tapisrv_0409_2e999d941b862689.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:142{71}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_inf_tapisrv_0409_2e999d941b862689.cdf-ms"

POQ 45 ends.
2008-03-03 06:51:48, Info CSI 0000010a [SR] Verify complete
2008-03-03 06:51:48, Info CSI 0000010b [SR] Verifying 100 (0x00000064) components
2008-03-03 06:51:48, Info CSI 0000010c [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2008-03-03 06:51:54, Info CSI 0000010d Repair results created:
POQ 46 starts:
0: Move File: Source = [l:192{96}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\40a357f9247dc8013e150000501dbc15._0000000000000000.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:104{52}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\_0000000000000000.cdf-ms"
1: Move File: Source = [l:162{81}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\906658f9247dc8013f150000501dbc15.$$.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:74{37}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$.cdf-ms"
2: Move File: Source = [l:204{102}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\80a286f9247dc80140150000501dbc15.$$_inf_3f581daba4c8c835.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:116{58}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_inf_3f581daba4c8c835.cdf-ms"
3: Move File: Source = [l:218{109}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\806690f9247dc80141150000501dbc15.$$_inf_usbhub_299dea1039e75d30.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:130{65}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_inf_usbhub_299dea1039e75d30.cdf-ms"
4: Move File: Source = [l:228{114}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\506292f9247dc80142150000501dbc15.$$_inf_usbhub_0000_1bec33bb3c8ba8f4.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:140{70}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_inf_usbhub_0000_1bec33bb3c8ba8f4.cdf-ms"
5: Move File: Source = [l:214{107}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\5090b4f9247dc80143150000501dbc15.$$_system32_21f9a9c4a2f8b514.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:126{63}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_system32_21f9a9c4a2f8b514.cdf-ms"
6: Move File: Source = [l:226{113}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\10d6b8f9247dc80144150000501dbc15.$$_system32_tasks_5f1dd67a5a1ae70e.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:138{69}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_system32_tasks_5f1dd67a5a1ae70e.cdf-ms"
7: Move File: Source = [l:246{123}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\5072b9f9247dc80145150000501dbc15.$$_system32_tasks_microsoft_b7abd682baafefc2.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:158{79}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_system32_tasks_microsoft_b7abd682baafefc2.cdf-ms"
8: Move File: Source = [l:228{114}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\9061c1f
2008-03-03 06:51:54, Info CSI 9247dc80146150000501dbc15.$$_inf_usbhub_0409_1bec32773c8babd1.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:140{70}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_inf_usbhub_0409_1bec32773c8babd1.cdf-ms"

POQ 46 ends.
2008-03-03 06:51:54, Info CSI 0000010e [SR] Verify complete
2008-03-03 06:51:54, Info CSI 0000010f [SR] Verifying 100 (0x00000064) components
2008-03-03 06:51:54, Info CSI 00000110 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2008-03-03 06:52:01, Info CSI 00000111 Repair results created:
POQ 47 starts:
0: Move File: Source = [l:192{96}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\103867fd247dc801ab150000501dbc15._0000000000000000.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:104{52}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\_0000000000000000.cdf-ms"
1: Move File: Source = [l:162{81}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\90e16afd247dc801ac150000501dbc15.$$.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:74{37}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$.cdf-ms"
2: Move File: Source = [l:212{106}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\f03c6efd247dc801ad150000501dbc15.$$_schemas_9f2c881475a483d6.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:124{62}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_schemas_9f2c881475a483d6.cdf-ms"
3: Move File: Source = [l:246{123}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\e08670fd247dc801ae150000501dbc15.$$_schemas_availablenetwork_aaf14dcc87fea431.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:158{79}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_schemas_availablenetwork_aaf14dcc87fea431.cdf-ms"
4: Move File: Source = [l:214{107}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\f03ec1fd247dc801af150000501dbc15.$$_system32_21f9a9c4a2f8b514.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:126{63}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_system32_21f9a9c4a2f8b514.cdf-ms"
5: Move File: Source = [l:222{111}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\50cfd0fd247dc801b0150000501dbc15.$$_system32_wcn_06656d8dd047aafe.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:134{67}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_system32_wcn_06656d8dd047aafe.cdf-ms"
6: Move File: Source = [l:234{117}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\408ad5fd247dc801b1150000501dbc15.$$_system32_wcn_en-us_f42897ed07859b3c.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:146{73}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_system32_wcn_en-us_f42897ed07859b3c.cdf-ms"

POQ 47 ends.
2008-03-03 06:52:01, Info CSI 00000112 [SR] Verify complete
2008-03-03 06:52:01, Info CSI 00000113 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x00000064) components
2008-03-03 06:52:01, Info CSI 00000114 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2008-03-03 06:52:09, Info CSI 00000115 Repair results created:
POQ 48 starts:
0: Move File: Source = [l:192{96}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\60c29701257dc80116160000501dbc15._0000000000000000.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:104{52}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\_0000000000000000.cdf-ms"
1: Move File: Source = [l:162{81}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\a05e9801257dc80117160000501dbc15.$$.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:74{37}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$.cdf-ms"
2: Move File: Source = [l:214{107}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\60a49c01257dc80118160000501dbc15.$$_twain_32_209f76caa35c9a77.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:126{63}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_twain_32_209f76caa35c9a77.cdf-ms"
3: Move File: Source = [l:214{107}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\10dab101257dc80119160000501dbc15.$$_system32_21f9a9c4a2f8b514.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:126{63}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_system32_21f9a9c4a2f8b514.cdf-ms"
4: Move File: Source = [l:224{112}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\0095b601257dc8011a160000501dbc15.$$_system32_wbem_06656d9fdf2f8577.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:136{68}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_system32_wbem_06656d9fdf2f8577.cdf-ms"
5: Move File: Source = [l:232{116}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\f04fbb01257dc8011b160000501dbc15.$$_system32_wbem_xml_026f0f207227ebbc.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:144{72}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_system32_wbem_xml_026f0f207227ebbc.cdf-ms"
6: Move File: Source = [l:236{118}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\80931402257dc8011c160000501dbc15.$$_system32_winrm_0409_a9926295fab42c40.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:148{74}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_system32_winrm_0409_a9926295fab42c40.cdf-ms"
7: Move File: Source = [l:212{106}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\30582702257dc8011d160000501dbc15.$$_schemas_9f2c881475a483d6.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:124{62}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_schemas_9f2c881475a483d6.cdf-ms"
8: Move File: Source = [l:220{110}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\00542902257
2008-03-03 06:52:09, Info CSI dc8011e160000501dbc15.$$_schemas_wcn_b437fb7b7751c8a8.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:132{66}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_schemas_wcn_b437fb7b7751c8a8.cdf-ms"
9: Move File: Source = [l:220{110}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\80348c02257dc8011f160000501dbc15.$$_performance_02bd33cc045df684.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:132{66}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_performance_02bd33cc045df684.cdf-ms"
10: Move File: Source = [l:234{117}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\601b9802257dc80120160000501dbc15.$$_performance_winsat_ac47b36afb2fa68e.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:146{73}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_performance_winsat_ac47b36afb2fa68e.cdf-ms"
11: Move File: Source = [l:254{127}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\403e9a02257dc80121160000501dbc15.$$_performance_winsat_datastore_34fe222e5de27d61.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:166{83}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_performance_winsat_datastore_34fe222e5de27d61.cdf-ms"
12: Set Key Value: Key = [l:168{84}]"\Registry\MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Setup\Sysprep\Generalize", Value = [l:76{38}]"{2bc9942c-1914-981d-d3d1-771286930ef6}", Type = REG_SZ (1), Data = {l:106 b:43003a005c00570069006e0064006f00770073005c00530079007300740065006d00330032005c00770075006100750065006e0067002e0064006c006c002c00470065006e006500720061006c0069007a00650046006f00720049006d006100670069006e0067000000}

POQ 48 ends.
2008-03-03 06:52:09, Info CSI 00000116 [SR] Verify complete
2008-03-03 06:52:09, Info CSI 00000117 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x00000064) components
2008-03-03 06:52:09, Info CSI 00000118 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2008-03-03 06:52:17, Info CSI 00000119 Repair results created:
POQ 49 starts:
0: Move File: Source = [l:192{96}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\00b39306257dc80186160000501dbc15._0000000000000000.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:104{52}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\_0000000000000000.cdf-ms"
1: Move File: Source = [l:218{109}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\404f9406257dc80187160000501dbc15.program_files_ffd0cbfc813cc4f1.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:130{65}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\program_files_ffd0cbfc813cc4f1.cdf-ms"
2: Move File: Source = [l:244{122}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\a01b9a06257dc80188160000501dbc15.program_files_windows_mail_e07902f329fe05e9.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:156{78}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\program_files_windows_mail_e07902f329fe05e9.cdf-ms"
3: Move File: Source = [l:310{155}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\60d2a006257dc80189160000501dbc15.program_files_reference_assemblies_microsoft_framework_v3.0_44577d982216c291.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:222{111}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\program_files_reference_assemblies_microsoft_framework_v3.0_44577d982216c291.cdf-ms"
4: Move File: Source = [l:162{81}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\c0bca106257dc8018a160000501dbc15.$$.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:74{37}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$.cdf-ms"
5: Move File: Source = [l:224{112}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\0059a206257dc8018b160000501dbc15.$$_microsoft.net_3296b36dbe4c7fa3.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:136{68}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_microsoft.net_3296b36dbe4c7fa3.cdf-ms"
6: Move File: Source = [l:244{122}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\40f5a206257dc8018c160000501dbc15.$$_microsoft.net_framework_83386eac0379231b.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:156{78}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_microsoft.net_framework_83386eac0379231b.cdf-ms"
7: Move File: Source = [l:320{160}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\3003af06257dc8018d160000501dbc15.$$_microsoft.net_framework_v3.0_windows_communication_foundation_e07323de19ff1b52.cdf-ms", Destin
2008-03-03 06:52:17, Info CSI ation = [l:232{116}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_microsoft.net_framework_v3.0_windows_communication_foundation_e07323de19ff1b52.cdf-ms"
8: Move File: Source = [l:204{102}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\80c6af06257dc8018e160000501dbc15.$$_inf_3f581daba4c8c835.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:116{58}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_inf_3f581daba4c8c835.cdf-ms"
9: Move File: Source = [l:250{125}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\a085b206257dc8018f160000501dbc15.$$_inf_smsvchost_3.0.0.0_0000_2d6d90735cb61780.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:162{81}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_inf_smsvchost_3.0.0.0_0000_2d6d90735cb61780.cdf-ms"
10: Move File: Source = [l:274{137}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\00e1b506257dc80190160000501dbc15.$$_inf_servicemodeloperation_3.0.0.0_0000_9b92bb9ad51f70d3.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:186{93}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_inf_servicemodeloperation_3.0.0.0_0000_9b92bb9ad51f70d3.cdf-ms"
11: Move File: Source = [l:270{135}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\9040b706257dc80191160000501dbc15.$$_inf_servicemodelservice_3.0.0.0_0000_2fd4d7f498bba769.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:182{91}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_inf_servicemodelservice_3.0.0.0_0000_2fd4d7f498bba769.cdf-ms"
12: Move File: Source = [l:256{128}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\9022bc06257dc80192160000501dbc15.$$_inf_msdtc_bridge_3.0.0.0_0000_5d60388d7f35c25e.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:168{84}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_inf_msdtc_bridge_3.0.0.0_0000_5d60388d7f35c25e.cdf-ms"
13: Move File: Source = [l:272{136}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\50f7bd06257dc80193160000501dbc15.$$_inf_servicemodelendpoint_3.0.0.0_0000_1441b5e36e0dde07.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:184{92}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_inf_servicemodelendpoint_3.0.0.0_0000_1441b5e36e0dde07.cdf-ms"
14: Move File: Source = [l:244{122}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\50bbc706257dc80194160000501dbc15.program_files_common_files_d7a65bb2f0e854e7.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:156{78}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS
2008-03-03 06:52:17, Info CSI \FileMaps\program_files_common_files_d7a65bb2f0e854e7.cdf-ms"
15: Move File: Source = [l:258{129}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\90c8ca06257dc80195160000501dbc15.program_files_common_files_system_b13078daf1286f60.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:170{85}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\program_files_common_files_system_b13078daf1286f60.cdf-ms"
16: Move File: Source = [l:270{135}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\509dcc06257dc80196160000501dbc15.program_files_common_files_system_en-us_48bd774a3f1387ec.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:182{91}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\program_files_common_files_system_en-us_48bd774a3f1387ec.cdf-ms"
17: Move File: Source = [l:332{166}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\30887e07257dc80197160000501dbc15.$$_microsoft.net_framework_v3.0_windows_communication_foundation_en-us_ff3176905af82a92.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:244{122}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_microsoft.net_framework_v3.0_windows_communication_foundation_en-us_ff3176905af82a92.cdf-ms"
18: Move File: Source = [l:250{125}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\60df8307257dc80198160000501dbc15.$$_inf_smsvchost_3.0.0.0_0409_2d6da1915cb5fdbb.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:162{81}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_inf_smsvchost_3.0.0.0_0409_2d6da1915cb5fdbb.cdf-ms"
19: Move File: Source = [l:274{137}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\20b48507257dc80199160000501dbc15.$$_inf_servicemodeloperation_3.0.0.0_0409_9b92ccb8d51f570e.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:186{93}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_inf_servicemodeloperation_3.0.0.0_0409_9b92ccb8d51f570e.cdf-ms"
20: Move File: Source = [l:270{135}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\a05d8907257dc8019a160000501dbc15.$$_inf_servicemodelservice_3.0.0.0_0409_2fd4df9e98bb9bb4.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:182{91}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_inf_servicemodelservice_3.0.0.0_0409_2fd4df9e98bb9bb4.cdf-ms"
21: Move File: Source = [l:256{128}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\507c8d07257dc8019b160000501dbc15.$$_inf_msdtc_bridge_3.0.0.0_0409_5d6037fd7f
2008-03-03 06:52:17, Info CSI 35c3ab.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:168{84}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_inf_msdtc_bridge_3.0.0.0_0409_5d6037fd7f35c3ab.cdf-ms"
22: Move File: Source = [l:272{136}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\f0028f07257dc8019c160000501dbc15.$$_inf_servicemodelendpoint_3.0.0.0_0409_1441b5536e0ddf54.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:184{92}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_inf_servicemodelendpoint_3.0.0.0_0409_1441b5536e0ddf54.cdf-ms"

POQ 49 ends.
2008-03-03 06:52:17, Info CSI 0000011a [SR] Verify complete
2008-03-03 06:52:18, Info CSI 0000011b [SR] Verifying 100 (0x00000064) components
2008-03-03 06:52:18, Info CSI 0000011c [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2008-03-03 06:52:27, Info CSI 0000011d Repair results created:
POQ 50 starts:
0: Move File: Source = [l:192{96}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\80a5520c257dc80101170000501dbc15._0000000000000000.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:104{52}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\_0000000000000000.cdf-ms"
1: Move File: Source = [l:162{81}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\c041530c257dc80102170000501dbc15.$$.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:74{37}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$.cdf-ms"
2: Move File: Source = [l:224{112}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\00de530c257dc80103170000501dbc15.$$_microsoft.net_3296b36dbe4c7fa3.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:136{68}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_microsoft.net_3296b36dbe4c7fa3.cdf-ms"
3: Move File: Source = [l:244{122}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\407a540c257dc80104170000501dbc15.$$_microsoft.net_framework_83386eac0379231b.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:156{78}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_microsoft.net_framework_83386eac0379231b.cdf-ms"
4: Move File: Source = [l:262{131}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\70d1590c257dc80105170000501dbc15.$$_microsoft.net_framework_v3.0_wpf_b56a2354fbfa0c31.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:174{87}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_microsoft.net_framework_v3.0_wpf_b56a2354fbfa0c31.cdf-ms"
5: Move File: Source = [l:284{142}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\50f45b0c257dc80106170000501dbc15.$$_microsoft.net_framework_v3.0_wpf_xamlviewer_97ff09273e68a809.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:196{98}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_microsoft.net_framework_v3.0_wpf_xamlviewer_97ff09273e68a809.cdf-ms"
6: Move File: Source = [l:266{133}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\d02c5d0c257dc80107170000501dbc15.$$_microsoft.net_framework_v2.0.50727_e9368840261e60ee.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:178{89}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_microsoft.net_framework_v2.0.50727_e9368840261e60ee.cdf-ms"
7: Move File: Source = [l:214{107}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\20b4670c257dc80108170000501dbc15.$$_system32_21f9a9c4a2f8b514.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:126
2008-03-03 06:52:27, Info CSI {63}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_system32_21f9a9c4a2f8b514.cdf-ms"
8: Move File: Source = [l:234{117}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\50ed710c257dc80109170000501dbc15.$$_system32_xpsviewer_e9497435990f9c53.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:146{73}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_system32_xpsviewer_e9497435990f9c53.cdf-ms"
9: Move File: Source = [l:218{109}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\8062720c257dc8010a170000501dbc15.program_files_ffd0cbfc813cc4f1.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:130{65}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\program_files_ffd0cbfc813cc4f1.cdf-ms"
10: Move File: Source = [l:310{155}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\d025730c257dc8010b170000501dbc15.program_files_reference_assemblies_microsoft_framework_v3.0_44577d982216c291.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:222{111}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\program_files_reference_assemblies_microsoft_framework_v3.0_44577d982216c291.cdf-ms"
11: Move File: Source = [l:204{102}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\20538c0c257dc8010c170000501dbc15.$$_inf_3f581daba4c8c835.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:116{58}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_inf_3f581daba4c8c835.cdf-ms"
12: Move File: Source = [l:286{143}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\70878f0c257dc8010d170000501dbc15.$$_inf_windows_workflow_foundation_3.0.0.0_0000_c87be1b3a75f787b.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:198{99}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_inf_windows_workflow_foundation_3.0.0.0_0000_c87be1b3a75f787b.cdf-ms"
13: Move File: Source = [l:274{137}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\0061d00c257dc8010e170000501dbc15.$$_microsoft.net_framework_v3.0_wpf_en-us_22092b638fc9de75.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:186{93}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_microsoft.net_framework_v3.0_wpf_en-us_22092b638fc9de75.cdf-ms"
14: Move File: Source = [l:246{123}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\7018e00c257dc8010f170000501dbc15.$$_system32_xpsviewer_en-us_467616edb7228c97.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:158{79}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_system32_xpsviewer_en-us_467616edb7228c97.cdf-ms"

2008-03-03 06:52:27, Info CSI 15: Move File: Source = [l:226{113}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\e00be60c257dc80110170000501dbc15.$$_system32_en-us_429cd25484dc6f94.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:138{69}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_system32_en-us_429cd25484dc6f94.cdf-ms"
16: Move File: Source = [l:286{143}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\a033ef0c257dc80111170000501dbc15.$$_inf_windows_workflow_foundation_3.0.0.0_0409_c87be95da75f6cc6.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:198{99}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_inf_windows_workflow_foundation_3.0.0.0_0409_c87be95da75f6cc6.cdf-ms"
17: Move File: Source = [l:244{122}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\90eef30c257dc80112170000501dbc15.program_files_common_files_d7a65bb2f0e854e7.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:156{78}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\program_files_common_files_d7a65bb2f0e854e7.cdf-ms"
18: Move File: Source = [l:278{139}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\d08af40c257dc80113170000501dbc15.program_files_common_files_microsoft_shared_818c5a0e45020fba.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:190{95}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\program_files_common_files_microsoft_shared_818c5a0e45020fba.cdf-ms"
19: Move File: Source = [l:286{143}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\1027f50c257dc80114170000501dbc15.program_files_common_files_microsoft_shared_ink_3c86e3db0b3b254c.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:198{99}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\program_files_common_files_microsoft_shared_ink_3c86e3db0b3b254c.cdf-ms"
20: Move File: Source = [l:294{147}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\400df80c257dc80115170000501dbc15.program_files_common_files_microsoft_shared_ink_1.7_c96a7f2ee8d9af26.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:206{103}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\program_files_common_files_microsoft_shared_ink_1.7_c96a7f2ee8d9af26.cdf-ms"
21: Move File: Source = [l:240{120}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\e004fc0c257dc80116170000501dbc15.$$_microsoft.net_authman_27829e1b3df01691.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:152{76}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_microsoft.net_authman_27829e1b3df01691.c
2008-03-03 06:52:27, Info CSI df-ms"
22: Move File: Source = [l:294{147}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\4087370d257dc80117170000501dbc15.program_files_common_files_microsoft_shared_ink_1.0_c96a7f20e8d9af65.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:206{103}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\program_files_common_files_microsoft_shared_ink_1.0_c96a7f20e8d9af65.cdf-ms"
23: Move File: Source = [l:296{148}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\20495e0d257dc80118170000501dbc15.program_files_common_files_microsoft_shared_textconv_dfb016a4185c8725.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:208{104}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\program_files_common_files_microsoft_shared_textconv_dfb016a4185c8725.cdf-ms"
24: Move File: Source = [l:240{120}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\00306a0d257dc80119170000501dbc15.program_files_windows_nt_6101456faac5015c.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:152{76}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\program_files_windows_nt_6101456faac5015c.cdf-ms"
25: Move File: Source = [l:264{132}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\30876f0d257dc8011a170000501dbc15.program_files_windows_nt_accessories_156d2b9b22040474.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:176{88}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\program_files_windows_nt_accessories_156d2b9b22040474.cdf-ms"

POQ 50 ends.
2008-03-03 06:52:27, Info CSI 0000011e [SR] Verify complete
2008-03-03 06:52:27, Info CSI 0000011f [SR] Verifying 100 (0x00000064) components
2008-03-03 06:52:27, Info CSI 00000120 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2008-03-03 06:52:31, Info CSI 00000121 Repair results created:
POQ 51 starts:

POQ 51 ends.
2008-03-03 06:52:31, Info CSI 00000122 [SR] Verify complete
2008-03-03 06:52:31, Info CSI 00000123 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x00000064) components
2008-03-03 06:52:31, Info CSI 00000124 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2008-03-03 06:52:36, Info CSI 00000125 Repair results created:
POQ 52 starts:

POQ 52 ends.
2008-03-03 06:52:36, Info CSI 00000126 [SR] Verify complete
2008-03-03 06:52:37, Info CSI 00000127 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x00000064) components
2008-03-03 06:52:37, Info CSI 00000128 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2008-03-03 06:52:41, Info CSI 00000129 Repair results created:
POQ 53 starts:

POQ 53 ends.
2008-03-03 06:52:41, Info CSI 0000012a [SR] Verify complete
2008-03-03 06:52:41, Info CSI 0000012b [SR] Verifying 100 (0x00000064) components
2008-03-03 06:52:41, Info CSI 0000012c [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2008-03-03 06:52:46, Info CSI 0000012d Repair results created:
POQ 54 starts:

POQ 54 ends.
2008-03-03 06:52:46, Info CSI 0000012e [SR] Verify complete
2008-03-03 06:52:47, Info CSI 0000012f [SR] Verifying 100 (0x00000064) components
2008-03-03 06:52:47, Info CSI 00000130 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2008-03-03 06:52:54, Info CSI 00000131 Repair results created:
POQ 55 starts:
0: Move File: Source = [l:192{96}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\a0c0b01d257dc8010f190000501dbc15._0000000000000000.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:104{52}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\_0000000000000000.cdf-ms"
1: Move File: Source = [l:162{81}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\f083b11d257dc80110190000501dbc15.$$.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:74{37}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$.cdf-ms"
2: Move File: Source = [l:214{107}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\5032bc1d257dc80111190000501dbc15.$$_system32_21f9a9c4a2f8b514.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:126{63}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_system32_21f9a9c4a2f8b514.cdf-ms"
3: Move File: Source = [l:250{125}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\9092c61d257dc80112190000501dbc15.$$_system32_logfiles_firewall_488be49cc4415d55.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:162{81}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_system32_logfiles_firewall_488be49cc4415d55.cdf-ms"

POQ 55 ends.
2008-03-03 06:52:54, Info CSI 00000132 [SR] Verify complete
2008-03-03 06:52:55, Info CSI 00000133 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x00000064) components
2008-03-03 06:52:55, Info CSI 00000134 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2008-03-03 06:52:58, Info CSI 00000135 Repair results created:
POQ 56 starts:
0: Move File: Source = [l:192{96}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\d06fc51f257dc80177190000501dbc15._0000000000000000.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:104{52}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\_0000000000000000.cdf-ms"
1: Move File: Source = [l:218{109}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\00e5c51f257dc80178190000501dbc15.program_files_ffd0cbfc813cc4f1.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:130{65}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\program_files_ffd0cbfc813cc4f1.cdf-ms"
2: Move File: Source = [l:252{126}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\10eeca1f257dc80179190000501dbc15.program_files_windows_defender_3e33901162166ae9.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:164{82}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\program_files_windows_defender_3e33901162166ae9.cdf-ms"
3: Move File: Source = [l:264{132}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\0038cd1f257dc8017a190000501dbc15.program_files_windows_defender_en-us_a607fb510b9fff95.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:176{88}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\program_files_windows_defender_en-us_a607fb510b9fff95.cdf-ms"
4: Move File: Source = [l:322{161}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\50df2520257dc8017b190000501dbc15.programdata_microsoft_windows_defender_definition_updates_default_44e57bb5c1e3d0e8.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:234{117}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\programdata_microsoft_windows_defender_definition_updates_default_44e57bb5c1e3d0e8.cdf-ms"

POQ 56 ends.
2008-03-03 06:52:58, Info CSI 00000136 [SR] Verify complete
2008-03-03 06:52:59, Info CSI 00000137 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x00000064) components
2008-03-03 06:52:59, Info CSI 00000138 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2008-03-03 06:53:03, Info CSI 00000139 Repair results created:
POQ 57 starts:

POQ 57 ends.
2008-03-03 06:53:03, Info CSI 0000013a [SR] Verify complete
2008-03-03 06:53:03, Info CSI 0000013b [SR] Verifying 84 (0x00000054) components
2008-03-03 06:53:03, Info CSI 0000013c [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2008-03-03 06:53:09, Info CSI 0000013d Repair results created:
POQ 58 starts:
0: Move File: Source = [l:192{96}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\70fca125257dc801341a0000501dbc15._0000000000000000.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:104{52}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\_0000000000000000.cdf-ms"
1: Move File: Source = [l:162{81}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\70dea625257dc801351a0000501dbc15.$$.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:74{37}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$.cdf-ms"
2: Move File: Source = [l:204{102}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\c0a1a725257dc801361a0000501dbc15.$$_inf_3f581daba4c8c835.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:116{58}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_inf_3f581daba4c8c835.cdf-ms"
3: Move File: Source = [l:222{111}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\e060aa25257dc801371a0000501dbc15.$$_inf_ugthrsvc_9c5b081f28f83f11.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:134{67}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_inf_ugthrsvc_9c5b081f28f83f11.cdf-ms"
4: Move File: Source = [l:232{116}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\b05cac25257dc801381a0000501dbc15.$$_inf_ugthrsvc_0409_8451c270df70bfac.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:144{72}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_inf_ugthrsvc_0409_8451c270df70bfac.cdf-ms"
5: Move File: Source = [l:224{112}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\50e3ad25257dc801391a0000501dbc15.$$_inf_ugatherer_9f1f9c5b6cd50d98.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:136{68}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_inf_ugatherer_9f1f9c5b6cd50d98.cdf-ms"
6: Move File: Source = [l:234{117}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\90f0b025257dc8013a1a0000501dbc15.$$_inf_ugatherer_0409_046b6321f9ca254f.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:146{73}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_inf_ugatherer_0409_046b6321f9ca254f.cdf-ms"
7: Move File: Source = [l:230{115}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\400fb525257dc8013b1a0000501dbc15.$$_inf_wsearchidxpi_a2c41dc1731a4204.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:142{71}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_inf_wsearchidxpi_a2c41dc1731a4204.cdf-ms"
8: Move File: Source = [l:240{120}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenam
2008-03-03 06:53:09, Info CSI es\801cb825257dc8013c1a0000501dbc15.$$_inf_wsearchidxpi_0409_2e6e3e8caf9fcb6d.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:152{76}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_inf_wsearchidxpi_0409_2e6e3e8caf9fcb6d.cdf-ms"
9: Move File: Source = [l:232{116}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\900b6826257dc8013d1a0000501dbc15.$$_inf_ugthrsvc_0000_8451c300df70be5f.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:144{72}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_inf_ugthrsvc_0000_8451c300df70be5f.cdf-ms"
10: Move File: Source = [l:234{117}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\b01d7226257dc8013e1a0000501dbc15.$$_inf_ugatherer_0000_046b5203f9ca3f14.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:146{73}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_inf_ugatherer_0000_046b5203f9ca3f14.cdf-ms"
11: Move File: Source = [l:240{120}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\b0ff7626257dc8013f1a0000501dbc15.$$_inf_wsearchidxpi_0000_2e6e3f1caf9fca20.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:152{76}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\$$_inf_wsearchidxpi_0000_2e6e3f1caf9fca20.cdf-ms"
12: Move File: Source = [l:272{136}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\00347a26257dc801401a0000501dbc15.programdata_microsoft_search_data_config_a54cb2ae2e9aa344.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:184{92}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\programdata_microsoft_search_data_config_a54cb2ae2e9aa344.cdf-ms"
13: Move File: Source = [l:262{131}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\Temp\PendingRenames\70b67d26257dc801411a0000501dbc15.programdata_microsoft_search_config_b0c14fdfe91f704c.cdf-ms", Destination = [l:174{87}]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\FileMaps\programdata_microsoft_search_config_b0c14fdfe91f704c.cdf-ms"
14: Set File Information: File = [l:84{42}]"\??\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Search\Config", Attributes = 00000080
15: Set File Information: File = [l:94{47}]"\??\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Search\Data\Config", Attributes = 00000080

POQ 58 ends.
2008-03-03 06:53:09, Info CSI 0000013e [SR] Verify complete
2008-03-03 06:53:09, Info CSI 0000013f [SR] Repairing 0 components
2008-03-03 06:53:09, Info CSI 00000140 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2008-03-03 06:53:09, Info CSI 00000141 Repair results created:
POQ 59 starts:

POQ 59 ends.
2008-03-03 06:53:09, Info CSI 00000142 [SR] Repair complete


----------

